# Loud Buzzing noise coming from inside PC.



## Boedicia (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey, i have a loud buzzing noise coming from inside my computer. Thinking it would be the fans i cleaned them but the sounds are still there and sound much quieter when i tap the top of my computer with my hand. What do you think is the issue here and how would i go about fixing it?

I've also just put a pencil in the gfx fan to stop it to see if it was coming from that. The sound stops along with it, so it definatly is the gfx fan. Even though i cleaned the fan so im still puzzled.

My system specs are as follows:

*Operating System*
MS Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit
*CPU*
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+
Cores	2
Threads	2
Name	AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+
Code Name	Manchester
Package	Socket 939
Technology	90nm
Specification	AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+
Family	F
Extended Family	F
Model	B
Extended Model	2B
Stepping	1
Revision	BH-E4
Instructions	MMX (+), 3DNow! (+), SSE, SSE2, SSE3, x86-64
Bus Speed	201.1 MHz
Rated Bus Speed	1005.3 MHz
Stock Core Speed	2200 MHz
Stock Bus Speed	200 MHz
Average Temperature	44 °C
Caches
L1 Data Cache Size	2 x 64 KBytes
L1 Instructions Cache Size	2 x 64 KBytes
L2 Unified Cache Size	2 x 512 KBytes
Core 0
Core Speed	2211.4 MHz
Multiplier	x 11.0
Bus Speed	201.1 MHz
Rated Bus Speed	1005.3 MHz
Temperature	44 °C
Thread 1
APIC ID	0
Core 1
Core Speed	2211.4 MHz
Multiplier	x 11.0
Bus Speed	201.1 MHz
Rated Bus Speed	1005.3 MHz
Temperature	44 °C
Thread 1
APIC ID	1
*RAM*
Memory slots
Total memory slots	4
Used memory slots	4
Free memory slots	0
Memory
Type	DDR
Size	3072 MBytes
Channels #	Single
DRAM Frequency	100.5 MHz
CAS# Latency (CL)	2.5 clocks
RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCD)	2 clocks
RAS# Precharge (tRP)	2 clocks
Cycle Time (tRAS)	5 clocks
Bank Cycle Time (tRС)	7 clocks
Command Rate (CR)	2T
SPD
Number Of SPD Modules	4
Slot #1
Type	DDR
Size	512 MBytes
Manufacturer	Samsung
Max Bandwidth	PC3200 (200 MHz)
Part Number	M3 68L6523CUS-CCC 
Serial Number	0609CDBA
Week/year	37 / 05
SPD Ext.	EPP
JEDEC #2
Frequency	200.0 MHz
CAS# Latency	3.0
RAS# To CAS#	3
RAS# Precharge	3
tRAS	8
Voltage	2.500 V
 JEDEC #1
Frequency	166.7 MHz
CAS# Latency	2.5
RAS# To CAS#	3
RAS# Precharge	3
tRAS	7
Voltage	2.500 V
Slot #2
Type	DDR
Size	1024 MBytes
Manufacturer	Corsair
Max Bandwidth	PC3200 (200 MHz)
Part Number	CMX1024-3500LLPRO 
SPD Ext.	EPP
JEDEC #1
Frequency	200.0 MHz
CAS# Latency	2.0
RAS# To CAS#	3
RAS# Precharge	2
tRAS	6
Voltage	2.500 V
Slot #3
Type	DDR
Size	512 MBytes
Manufacturer	Samsung
Max Bandwidth	PC3200 (200 MHz)
Part Number	M3 68L6523CUS-CCC 
Serial Number	0609CD6A
Week/year	37 / 05
SPD Ext.	EPP
JEDEC #2
Frequency	200.0 MHz
CAS# Latency	3.0
RAS# To CAS#	3
RAS# Precharge	3
tRAS	8
Voltage	2.500 V
JEDEC #1
Frequency	166.7 MHz
CAS# Latency	2.5
RAS# To CAS#	3
RAS# Precharge	3
tRAS	7
Voltage	2.500 V
Slot #4
Type	DDR
Size	1024 MBytes
Manufacturer	Corsair
Max Bandwidth	PC3200 (200 MHz)
Part Number	CMX1024-3500LLPRO 
SPD Ext.	EPP
JEDEC #1
Frequency	200.0 MHz
CAS# Latency	2.0
RAS# To CAS#	3
RAS# Precharge	2
tRAS	6
Voltage	2.500 V
*Motherboard*
Manufacturer	ASUSTeK Computer INC.
Model	A8N-E
Version	System Version
Chipset Vendor	NVIDIA
Chipset Model	nForce4
Chipset Revision	A3
Southbridge Vendor	NVIDIA
Southbridge Model	nForce4 MCP
Southbridge Revision	A3
BIOS
Brand	Phoenix Technologies, LTD
Version	ASUS A8N-E ACPI BIOS Revision 1013
Date	04/07/2006
*Graphics*
Monitor
Name	1080A on ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Current Resolution	1920x1080 pixels
Work Resolution	1920x1050 pixels
State	enabled, primary
Monitor Width	1920
Monitor Height	1080
Monitor BPP	32 bits per pixel
Monitor Frequency	60 Hz
Device	\\.\DISPLAY1\Monitor0
ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
GPU	RV770
Device ID	1002-9440
Subvendor	ASUStek Computer Inc (1043)
Technology	55 nm
Die Size	256 nmІ
Transistors	956 M
Release Date	Jun 25, 2008
DirectX Support	10.1
DirectX Shader Model	4.1
OpenGL Support	3.0
Temperature	56 °C
Core Voltage	1.203 V
BIOS Version	113-AB70601-130
ROPs	16
Shaders	800 unified
Memory Type	GDDR5
Bus Width	256 Bit
Pixel Fillrate	8.0 GPixels/s
Texture Fillrate	20.0 GTexels/s
Bandwidth	57.6 GB/s
*Hard Drives*
ST3200826A ATA Device
Manufacturer	Seagate
Form Factor	3.5"
Interface	Unknown Interface
Serial Number	3ND19ZEL
Capacity	195GB
Real size	200,049,647,616 bytes
S.M.A.R.T
01 Read Error Rate	058 (043 worst) Data 0008CD26DB
03 Spin-Up Time	098 (098) Data 0000000000
04 Start/Stop Count	098 (098) Data 00000009FF
05 Reallocated Sectors Count	100 (100) Data 0000000000
07 Seek Error Rate	086 (060) Data 001BE8F83F
09 Power-On Hours (POH)	082 (082) Data 00000040D9
0A Spin Retry Count	100 (100) Data 0000000000
0C Device Power Cycle Count	098 (098) Data 0000000A4B
C2 Temperature	036 (066) Data 0000000024
C3 Hardware ECC Recovered	058 (043) Data 0008CD26DB
C5 Current Pending Sector Count	100 (100) Data 0000000000
C6 Uncorrectable Sector Count	100 (100) Data 0000000000
C7 UltraDMA CRC Error Count	200 (200) Data 0000000000
C8 Write Error Rate / Multi-Zone Error Rate	100 (253) Data 0000000000
CA Data Address Mark errors	100 (253) Data 0000000000
Temperature	36 °C
Temperature Range	ok (less than 50 °C)
Status	Good
Partition 0
Partition ID	Disk #0, Partition #0
Disk Letter	C:
File System	NTFS
Volume Serial Number	6C9160AD
Size	128GB
Used Space	114GB (89%)
Free Space	14.3GB (11%)
*Optical Drives*
Optiarc DVD RW AD-7240S ATA Device
Media Type	DVD Writer
Name	Optiarc DVD RW AD-7240S ATA Device
Availability	Running/Full Power
Capabilities	Random Access, Supports Writing, Supports Removable Media
Config Manager Error Code	Device is working properly
Config Manager User Config	FALSE
Drive	D:
Media Loaded	FALSE
SCSI Bus	0
SCSI Logical Unit	0
SCSI Port	2
SCSI Target Id	0
Status	OK
*Audio*
Sound Cards
AMD High Definition Audio Device
Realtek AC'97 Audio
USB Audio Device
Playback Devices
Realtek Digital Output (Realtek AC'97 Audio)
Speakers (Realtek AC'97 Audio)	(default)
Recording Devices
Microphone (USB2.0 MIC)	(default)
Phone Line (Realtek AC'97 Audio)
Microphone (Realtek AC'97 Audio)
Line In (Realtek AC'97 Audio)
*Peripherals*
HID Keyboard Device
Device Kind	Keyboard
Device Name	HID Keyboard Device
Vendor	Unknown
Location	USB Input Device
Driver
Date	6-21-2006
Version	6.1.7600.16385
File	C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys
File	C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
HID-compliant mouse
Device Kind	Mouse
Device Name	HID-compliant mouse
Vendor	Logitech
Location	USB Input Device
Driver
Date	6-21-2006
Version	6.1.7600.16385
File	C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
File	C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
USB Video Device
Device Kind	Camera/scanner
Device Name	USB Video Device
Vendor	Cesnet, z.s.p.o
Comment	USB2.0 PC CAMERA
Location	USB Composite Device
Driver
Date	6-21-2006
Version	6.1.7600.16543
File	C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbvideo.sys
Xerox Phaser 3635MFP WIA
Device Kind	Camera/scanner
Device Name	Xerox Phaser 3635MFP WIA
Driver
Date	6-21-2006
Version	6.1.7600.16385
File	C:\Windows\system32\xrWPusd.dll
File	C:\Windows\system32\xrWPcpl.dll
File	C:\Windows\system32\xrWPcpst.dll
File	C:\Windows\system32\xrWCdev.dll
File	C:\Windows\system32\xrWCtmg2.dll
File	C:\Windows\system32\xrWPpb3.dll
File	C:\Windows\system32\xrWPpb4.dll
File	C:\Windows\system32\xrWCbgnd.dll
File	C:\Windows\system32\xrWPdeft.xst
File	C:\Windows\system32\drivers\serscan.sys
File	C:\Windows\system32\xrWPcoin.dll
Xerox WorkCentre/Pro WIA Scanner
Device Kind	Camera/scanner
Device Name	Xerox WorkCentre/Pro WIA Scanner
Driver
Date	6-21-2006
Version	6.1.7600.16385
File	C:\Windows\system32\xrWPusd.dll
File	C:\Windows\system32\xrWPcpl.dll
File	C:\Windows\system32\xrWPcpst.dll
File	C:\Windows\system32\xrWCdev.dll
File	C:\Windows\system32\xrWCtmg2.dll
File	C:\Windows\system32\xrWPpb3.dll
File	C:\Windows\system32\xrWPpb4.dll
File	C:\Windows\system32\xrWCbgnd.dll
File	C:\Windows\system32\xrWPdeft.xst
File	C:\Windows\system32\drivers\serscan.sys
File	C:\Windows\system32\xrWPcoin.dll
USB Audio Device
Device Kind	Audio device
Device Name	USB Audio Device
Vendor	Cesnet, z.s.p.o
Comment	USB2.0 MIC
Location	USB Composite Device
Driver
Date	7-13-2009
Version	6.1.7600.16385
File	C:\Windows\system32\drivers\USBAUDIO.sys
File	C:\Windows\system32\drivers\drmk.sys
File	C:\Windows\system32\drivers\portcls.sys
File	C:\Windows\system32\WMALFXGFXDSP.dll
File	C:\Windows\system32\SysFxUI.dll
*Network*
You are connected to the internet
Connected through	NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
IP Address	192.168.0.4
External IP Address	90.221.174.187
Adapter Type	Ethernet
WinInet Info
LAN Connection
Local system uses a local area network to connect to the Internet
Local system has RAS to connect to the Internet
Wi-Fi Info
Wi-Fi not enabled
WinHTTPInfo
WinHTTPSessionProxyType	No proxy
Session Proxy
Session Proxy Bypass
Connect Retries	5
Connect Timeout	60000
HTTP Version	HTTP 1.1
Max Connects Per 1.0 Servers	INFINITE
Max Connects Per Servers	INFINITE
Max HTTP automatic redirects	10
Max HTTP status continue	10
Send Timeout	30000
IEProxy Auto Detect	No
IEProxy Auto Config
IEProxy
IEProxy Bypass
Default Proxy Config Access Type	No proxy
Default Config Proxy
Default Config Proxy Bypass


----------



## Boedicia (Oct 13, 2008)

Na its the power supply i think. stopped the gfx card fan again and it still makes the noise and the sound seems to be coming from powersupply or that area.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

What brand/wattage PSU are you using.

If the sound is definitely coming from the PSU then I would recommend you get it replaced.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Definitely replace the PSU if that is the source of the noise. A PSU should be basically silent except for the sound coming from the cooling fan and that should be very subtle.


----------



## Boedicia (Oct 13, 2008)

the psu is the power supply right?

I've just cleaned the inside of my PC so its dustless. But my power supply is making some very loud buzzing noises (sounds a bit like a lawnmower) It made buzzing noises before i cleaned it but not as bad. Now its constant. I've taken the power supply out of the computer and noticed some liquid coating on the back of it. Is this normal? Please help me fix the buzzing noise. Its only got worse after i cleaned it.

and if i have to replace it...how much are they? because I'm not working at the moment so I'm pretty skint.


----------



## Boedicia (Oct 13, 2008)

ok i i got the power supply mixed up with the fan that connects to it. thought that the big fan was also the power supply. Clueless when it comes to computers. So ye. its the fan connected to the power supply that is making the noise.

Power supply voltage is 400w by the way. Fan speed is 1400rpm.

So when i tap the fan it stops the buzzing but then starts up again. Should i be worried that the pc will explode if its just the fan making the noise or?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Are you referring to the power supply fan. The fan/bearings could be worn.

I would suggest getting the replacing/upgrading the unit.

400W is a little on the low side for the HD 4800 Series graphics card.


----------

